# Progress Pics: AMT Ent-D



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

*Progress Pics: AMT Ent-D - New Pics*

I thought I would take a minute of 2 and show some of my progress on my AMT Enterprise D project. Not going as fast as I would like, but it gets there... just finished drilling out all the windows on the lower sacuer last night, so tomorrow I be masking off the aztec pattern for painting. I hand painted 3 of these before, I don't want to hand paint again! Everythign has been airbrushed.

For lighting I am using 4" CCFT, 1 in each nacelle, 1 in the main engineering hull. I have not yet filled in the light seams, or closed up the nacelles, but I will get to that soon, no rush. Still finishing painting the rest of the windows. 

Hope you enjoy the pictures!

http://goldsack.net/Portals/0/GDNGallery/Star Wars/Model Gallery/ED001.jpg

http://goldsack.net/Portals/0/GDNGallery/Star Wars/Model Gallery/ED002.jpg

http://goldsack.net/Portals/0/GDNGallery/Star Wars/Model Gallery/ED003.jpg

http://goldsack.net/Portals/0/GDNGallery/Star Wars/Model Gallery/ED004.jpg

http://goldsack.net/Portals/0/GDNGallery/Star Wars/Model Gallery/ED005.jpg

http://goldsack.net/Portals/0/GDNGallery/Star Wars/Model Gallery/ED006.jpg


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice job! Keep up the good work, can't wait to see her finished. :thumbsup: 

Trent


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Ooh, yeah, looking very good. Makes me want to work on my Ent-D project again.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Nice to see you doing the gray tones. The blue scheme never looked right to me.


----------



## pacal (Jun 23, 2003)

Are those LEDS or Lightsheet as a light source in the in the nacelles and bussard collectors? Very good work so far.


pacal


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Excellent.*

Excellent work. Your aztec looks great. Someone mentioned the blue scheme to the aztec, I thought the aztec was a shade of green?


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

pacal said:


> Are those LEDS or Lightsheet as a light source in the in the nacelles and bussard collectors? Very good work so far.


Easier to show ya...










I had originally thought of using lightsheet, but decided to go CCFT instead. I have to line the inside of the nacelles with foil tape so it would refelct for better uniformity. You can still tell that the light is not totally uniform if you look at it directly from the side, but at any other angle, it looks uniform.



Ziz said:


> Nice to see you doing the gray tones. The blue scheme never looked right to me.


I agree. Which I have seen some blue tones look very nice, I have always thought grey looked better, and that is what I have always done. My colors are camoflauge grey for the light tones, and light sea grey for the darker tones. The masking was actually pretty easy, thanks to the raised lines on the model  I was starting to hand paint it, but I figured with airbrushing it, I would make the dark color more "light" for less contrast than I could by hand painting it. Plus it was more fun


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

jgoldsack said:


> My colors are camoflauge grey for the light tones, and light sea grey for the darker tones.


Heh. Great minds, and all.  

http://www.culttvman.com/john_zizolfo_s_enterprise_d.html


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Ziz: you say "I used one of the first TNG magazines that Starlog put out for reference. One of those early issues had an article about building the 6 footer, and among the pics were two shots of the blueprints with the windows colored in, indicating the pattern of lit/dark."

Do you know which issue? I'd like to get it.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Don't have them handy, but I think it was either #2 or #4. Maybe both.


----------



## Richard38 (Apr 16, 2002)

It is volume 2 that has the Special Effects Secrets with ILM building the 6 foot E-D, hope this helps  


Richard


----------



## pacal (Jun 23, 2003)

Awesome awesome work, thank you for the clear explanation, what did you use on the inside the bussard collector to break up the otherwise monotonous red look? Yours looks like there is something else inside, care to show a pic of the inside bussard collector?


pacal


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

pacal said:


> Awesome awesome work, thank you for the clear explanation, what did you use on the inside the bussard collector to break up the otherwise monotonous red look? Yours looks like there is something else inside, care to show a pic of the inside bussard collector?



All I did was paint it clear red. Nothing fancy about it at all.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Nice job!!! Got to love that aluminum duct tape. Works great. I can't wait to see the end results. You have definitely rekindled my E-D interests. I've never used the CCFT before. Is that fairly straight forward??


Jack


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

jgoldsack said:


> Unfortunatly, I had to crack open the model today, and my 2 year old decided she wanted to play with daddy's "airplane" and the connector inside broke off, so I have to repair it


You too? I hate those "unathorized test flights". Thanks for the CCFL lighting info. I'll have to try it without blacking out the Eastern Seaboard.

Jack


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

hmm......that's when you put the model up some place high when you're not working on it so the little ones don't get to them heehee...

Trent


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

My little Dutchess destroyed my Runabout in a way that would rival the Jem'Hadar!  :lol: 
But seriously, great job on the lighting! Looks like you don't have many light leaks to worry about. Can't wait to see the saucer sitting atop it!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry for the lack of updates. I had to wait for a replacement part for my deflector when the model broke, but I got that, and resealed the engineering hull up this last weekend. Should have the lower saucer done this weekend, as well as some new pics!


----------



## ghostbuster (May 30, 2004)

where did you get your replacement deflector?


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

ghostbuster said:


> where did you get your replacement deflector?


I got it from a member of this board, but I will leave it up to him if he wants to disclose his identity or not. It was just the inner part of the deflector that was replaced.


----------



## hunky_artist (May 26, 2003)

your photo at the beginning which partially shows the deflector, is the ONLY pic of any Enterprise D model I've seen which correctly captures the look of the on-air version.

Can't wait to see more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## ghostbuster (May 30, 2004)

this one _is_ just a little differrent from any other i've seen so far, it's something special and i can't wait to see more! :thumbsup:


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Here are some new pics taken today. 

http://goldsack.net/Portals/0/GDNGallery/Star Wars/Model Gallery/ED008.jpg <--- You can see how I am masking the saucer for painting, Really easy to do, just time consuming.

http://goldsack.net/Portals/0/GDNGallery/Star Wars/Model Gallery/ED009.jpg

http://goldsack.net/Portals/0/GDNGallery/Star Wars/Model Gallery/ED010.jpg

If you look at the last picture, you can see that the seams are a little too much, and the paint was peeled off from the inside of the deflector, so I had to pop it all open again and fix it. I should have it all sealed back up tomorrow... 

I hate light leaks, and if I can seal it without needing putty, all the better!


----------



## YT (Sep 8, 2001)

What kind of masking tape are you using? That aztec looks great!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

YT said:


> What kind of masking tape are you using? That aztec looks great!


I am using tamiya masking tape.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

*New Pictures!*

http://goldsack.net/Portals/0/GDNGallery/Star Wars/Model Gallery/ED011.jpg <--- Masking Completed

http://goldsack.net/Portals/0/GDNGallery/Star Wars/Model Gallery/ED012.jpg <--- Paint Drying

http://goldsack.net/Portals/0/GDNGallery/Star Wars/Model Gallery/ED013.jpg <--- Masking removed


Masking was a real PITA, but I think it was worth it. The even distribution of paint and the smoothness of the surface makes it look really good....

And as a tease...

http://goldsack.net/Portals/0/GDNGallery/Star Wars/Model Gallery/ED014.jpg


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Looks Awesome :thumbsup: . May I ask how many hours you put into it - at least the masking part.

Jack


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

fokkerpilot said:


> Looks Awesome :thumbsup: . May I ask how many hours you put into it - at least the masking part.
> 
> Jack


Thanks!

Masking the INNER part of the lower saucer took me about 6 hours to do. The casting was so bad with the lines that I had to redo alot of it, and the fact that some of it is so small, makes masking tricky. the larger outer ring area took about 5 hours to do, so about 11 hours total, but that has been spread over a matter of a couple weeks.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

*Disaster!*

I am afraid I have hit another setback. I went to check my seams today, so check out any light leaks, and start puttying up the seals and joints on the Engineering hull.. when I discovered that my lights stopped working! My nacelles still worked, but the interior lights no longer worked. I checked the wiring, and it was still all connected, and if I touched the wires together (for the power that runs to the saucer) I could short the whole thing out. But when I connected to the circuit board.. no lights!

So I test the offending circuit board by itself.... dead! Arg. So now I have to order a new one. Most regretful.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

JG, What kind of board were you using? You may have just lost a capacitor or transistor?


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Sorry if I missed this in another post but what shades of grey are you using? I was planning on doing light and dark ghost grey.

Looks Great! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

rossjr said:


> Sorry if I missed this in another post but what shades of grey are you using? I was planning on doing light and dark ghost grey.
> 
> Looks Great! Can't wait to see the finished product!


Camoflauge Grey basecoat, and Light Sea Grey for aztec.


----------

